# Game 10: Dallas Mavericks vs. Houston Rockets



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@









*The Particulars*
Date: Tuesday Nov 22, 2005
Time: 7:30 PM CT
TV: UPN21/NBALP

*Projected Lineups*












































































> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5">
> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Houston Rockets </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 7 (.300)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">1 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5">
> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Dallas Mavericks </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">7 - 2 (.778)</td>  </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">4 - 0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 5</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 83.9</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 87.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.407</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.414</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.6</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.6</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5">
> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 98.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 92.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.466</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.432</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.6</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther Head and Yao Ming are killing the Mavs right now. It's basically a two man show for Houston. 


Houston is getting to the free throw line more right now, and that's pretty much the difference.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming and Swift both have 4 fouls, and Dallas is slowly gaining momentum. Jason Terry has played very well tonight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

god what a long game. Dirk and Terry bailed us out.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming once again showed why people don't think he'll ever get to that next level. I mean, 6 rebounds in 37 minutes? Not only that, but Dallas grabbed 17 offensive rebounds, so there's something wrong with that for Houston. Anyway, a nice win for Dallas.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He doesn't crash the boards, he just takes up space in the lane. Yao still just allows the ball come to him and it shows when playing against more aggressive rebounders.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao - fatigued again, as well as foul prone. He may never be able to overcome those two obstacles. Maybe if his offensive fouls (read: moving screens) were eliminated, the refs would be easier on him altogether. Could his size be working against him?

Mavs - missing Stackhouse. He's good for 8-10 FTs a game when he gets minutes, and Dallas simply doesn't have anyone else who draws contact like him. Personally, Dirk could - but it would wear him down and effect his stamina.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Yao - fatigued again, as well as foul prone. He may never be able to overcome those two obstacles. Maybe if his offensive fouls (read: moving screens) were eliminated, the refs would be easier on him altogether. Could his size be working against him?
> 
> Mavs - missing Stackhouse. He's good for 8-10 FTs a game when he gets minutes, and Dallas simply doesn't have anyone else who draws contact like him. Personally, Dirk could - but it would wear him down and effect his stamina.


 Then Dirk picks up fouls on the defensive side playing lazy d and not moving his feet.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Then Dirk picks up fouls on the defensive side playing lazy d and not moving his feet.


Exactly - and what happened to Dirk's "inside game plan". I say (again) forget it. The dude is a 7 foot freak of nature who is best suited to play just the way he does - outside/in. 

With just a touch of defensive intensity.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I would like to get some perspective from you Mav fans about Yao. I think he just needs better coaching. Ewing, in my opinion, has done little more than merely collect a paycheck since JVG brought him on board to work with the bigs. I just don't see any progress in any of them.

I have to wonder why a great basketball guy like Carroll Dawson continues to let this guy stay around.

What do my neighbors to the north think?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I would like to get some perspective from you Mav fans about Yao. I think he just needs better coaching. Ewing, in my opinion, has done little more than merely collect a paycheck since JVG brought him on board to work with the bigs. I just don't see any progress in any of them.
> 
> I have to wonder why a great basketball guy like Carroll Dawson continues to let this guy stay around.
> 
> What do my neighbors to the north think?


I doubt that Ewing isn't trying to help out Yao. There's only so much that can be done for him. Yao's major problem is his lack of conditioning. The guy is sucking some serious wind after being on the floor for 5 minutes a time. That's on the strength and conditioning coaches, not on Ewing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I doubt that Ewing isn't trying to help out Yao. There's only so much that can be done for him. Yao's major problem is his lack of conditioning. The guy is sucking some serious wind after being on the floor for 5 minutes a time. That's on the strength and conditioning coaches, not on Ewing.


While I agree, Lanteri, I can't directly blame S&C; at 7 ft 6, 310lbs the laws of physics may not apply. Is it possible to run 35 minutes at his size? I don't know.

I think Yao's game is better suited to international play. Less physical, perhaps a little more pick-and-pop action. The Shaqs and Damps of the world are shortening his career, if only minutes at a time.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I would like to get some perspective from you Mav fans about Yao. I think he just needs better coaching. Ewing, in my opinion, has done little more than merely collect a paycheck since JVG brought him on board to work with the bigs. I just don't see any progress in any of them.
> 
> I have to wonder why a great basketball guy like Carroll Dawson continues to let this guy stay around.
> 
> What do my neighbors to the north think?


I don't think coaching has anything to do with it. Yao is pretty much a finished product in my opinion. He's always going to be tired and ineffective in the later stages of the game if he's forced to run up and down the court 30+ minutes at a time. Some people are just genetically predisposed to not being able to handle constant aerobic work like that, and he's one of them. Also, he's never going to be a franchise player.

He's a good player as long as the team and coach work to keep him within his limitations. Trying to play him 40 minutes and you may as well not even have him on the floor. Obviously trying to use him in a running offense won't work.

He's going to be the most productive if you limit him to 30 minutes or less in the game, and played very sparingly in the 3rd so he's there to close out a big chunk of the forth.

Just my opinion.


----------

